

Apple, Google Set Disney Video Deal - adamfeldman
http://online.wsj.com/articles/apple-google-set-disney-video-deal-1415077262

======
adamfeldman
Sorry for the paywalled WSJ link – if you search for the URL on Google you'll
be able to skip the paywall.

What's currently missing from tech blogs' coverage of this is context on how
the deal affects the overall digital movie industry dynamics, as far as the
Ultraviolet consortium goes.

